# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Xbox 4gb

## kitty

Just wandering if anyone has one and if so what they think.  We've already got a PS3 and am just thinking about an xbox to have kinect.  

Do you think that this will be enough gigs to cope with the kinect games?  Can the memory be expanded or do you think i'd be just as well off with a 2nd hand xbox.

As i said i've got a PS3 and would probably still use it for all the other games.

Thanks

----------


## robglysen

You can grab a 2nd hand 60 gig xbox hard drive off ebay for about 20 to £25.

----------


## kitty

Thanks Rob.   I think i'm guna go for it.  I had considered a second hand xbox but have now been advised that it may not be compatible with the kinect unless it is a second had newer xbox

----------


## EDDIE

If you get a second hand xbox it might not have wifi fiited into it and xbox consule dont have a long life span?
And you no how the saying goes buy cheap buy dear
If your buying the kinnect with a game it will be about £160 u might as well go £240 and get a new xbox with it
The kinnect might be a passing craze like wii if i was you i would wait 6 months to see how the kinnect goes
I had a shot of the kinnect in currys tonight there is a slight delay in when you move and when you move on the screen

----------


## kitty

Yeah i know what you mean Eddie about the wii being a fad but my thoughts were that if the kinect is a passing faze then at least i've still got another good console that games could be played on.  Unlike the Wii which i only ever use for sports resort and wii fit

----------


## coreyjay

> Just wandering if anyone has one and if so what they think.  We've already got a PS3 and am just thinking about an xbox to have kinect.  
> 
> Do you think that this will be enough gigs to cope with the kinect games?  Can the memory be expanded or do you think i'd be just as well off with a 2nd hand xbox.
> 
> As i said i've got a PS3 and would probably still use it for all the other games.
> 
> Thanks


i got the xbox 4gb with kinect bundle and it works fine must say the kinect is brilliant

----------


## kitty

> i got the xbox 4gb with kinect bundle and it works fine must say the kinect is brilliant


And does the memory seem ok for plenty more games?

----------


## coreyjay

yeah saved games only take up a couple of meg ive even downloaded video kinect,facebook and zune and i still have just over 2 1/2 gb left, plus if you wanted two you can always upgrade to 250gb or there plenty of flash drives you can use.

----------


## riggerboy

which flash drives can you use,,,

----------

